# Crybaby True-bypass



## princeofyams (Feb 11, 2022)

A friend asked me to do the true bypass mod for his Crybaby, so I did it to mine first so he could decide where he wanted the LED. 

Man, super pleased with the result. I used to leave them off my board because they were tone suckers. Can’t wait to have a wah on the board this weekend. 🤘


----------



## Popnfreshbass (Feb 12, 2022)

This is a great mod. Sent me down a path of changing out more parts. Then I eneded up gutting it to build a tearjerker. 

How do you like the LED there?


----------



## princeofyams (Feb 12, 2022)

I thought it was pretty smart placement, for me anyway. My friend agreed so I did the other one the same. 

5mm might have been a little too big though


----------



## Paradox916 (Feb 12, 2022)

Modding gcb95s is a gateway drug… that’s exactly how I started… though I was some sort of genius, ended up here and realized I’m just a idiot with a soldering iron. At this point the only difference between me and a meth head is reasonably decent hygiene and an immaculate credit score.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Feb 14, 2022)

There's a cool article on modding the GCB-95 in the latest issue of Pathways magazine.  😎


----------

